# Who want to make some rock with me?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a very specific aquascape in mind so I am going to make my own rock for it. Anyone else want to get together and do it to split up the cost of materials. 

My parents-in-law live on Toronto Island, I am thinking of making it on Wards beach, using the beach sand for moulding and then maybe curing it in the lake. 

Does curing it the lake sound like a dumb idea or would it be fine? There are plenty of places to "hide" a mesh full of rock along the southern shore that nobody would f%@# with. Leave it for a month or so (I could check on it now and then when I visit).


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Um yeah. I wouldn't put myself in the lake anywhere near the port of Toronto, much less rock into a tank I have thousands of dollars into. Where are you going to cure the home made rock after it absorbs all the pollutants from the lake?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Redddogg69 said:


> Um yeah. I wouldn't put myself in the lake anywhere near the port of Toronto, much less rock into a tank I have thousands of dollars into. Where are you going to cure the home made rock after it absorbs all the pollutants from the lake?


Actually, there are 8 beaches in Toronto that have been awarded the Blue Flag as being perfectly safe. 
http://www.blueflag.org/

http://www.parentcentral.ca/parent/article/1003849

http://www.toronto.ca/water/protecting_quality/index.htm

I swim off Wards Beach and Cherry Beach all the time. That misconception about toronto's beaches being polluted is actually awesome- It keeps them pretty vacant and uncrowded. 3 million people around the GTA and pretty much only the people who actually live near the beaches use them... again I say awesome!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Last time my dog swam at Cherry beach he threw up for an hour!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Where we make the rock and how to cure it doesn't really matter to me, I don't have a backyard, it was just an idea, beach for sand- lake to cure... 
*who wants to make some rock?*

I will probably end up just curing it in buckets with RO water to be safe but I gotta say I have been to beaches in Thailand, Mexico, Australia, California, Malaysia, B.C., P.E.I, Korea, Japan, England, India, New Zealand, Cuba, Greece, Croatia, Boston and Toronto Island has great clean, world-class safe Beaches to swim at, much cleaner than most CITY beaches around the world.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest you find 50seven thread "30g tank"" how to make a rock

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ummm...wouldn't it be easier to buy the rock you like?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> ummm...wouldn't it be easier to buy the rock you like?


What is the fun in that?

If this was later i would be into it, but i still have lots of planning to do for the new tank. I want to make a rock back wall and other stuff as well.

As a suggestion contact 50seven as I am sure he mentioned he had lots of stuff left over, porter cement and the crushed oyster shell to save you having 1/2 a bag of each laying around.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> I suggest you find 50seven thread "30g tank"" how to make a rock


YUP, been there and 50seven has posted a great and easy to follow process...thanks Kevin!
Here is his thread in case anyone else has had their interest peaked:
There were people in the thread who expressed interest...Solarz, Explorer3...
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19004

I have read many many other DIY rock and pvc aquascaping threads and sites. There's some awesome and inspirational creations people have come up with. 
This site has tutorials on all kinds of shapes for example tables with frag-plug holes:
http://www.garf.org/-2011b/easylegshow/index.htm
This guy, who's building ideas I plan to use for the structure of my design makes his rock hollow with pvc for maximum bacteria growth, and then bags it up and ties it to the bottom of his boat for a couple of months to cure AND seed but he lives in Long Island, New York where there's no pollution...
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2108430

What's needed:
-ortland #10 Cement - comes in 80 lb bags 
-crushed oyster or coral Aragocrete - comes in 50 lb bags 
-Rock salt 
- Non-silica Sand to mould shapes in

As you can see the materials needed come in quantities that don't make sense for one person to buy...
so 
*Who wants to make some rock?*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> ummm...wouldn't it be easier to buy the rock you like?


Nope, not unless you can tell me where to find rock shaped like Godzilla's ribcage.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Nope, not unless you can tell me where to find rock shaped like *Godzilla's ribcag*e.


sounds awesome LOL

Build thread and finished product pics required


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude PM me. I need to make some rock for my new tank so we can do it in my backyard. I have some materials we can use also.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Made this out of playdough and straws, not done, ran out of playdough, the "ribs" will be covered as well. It's a first draft model, I think I want to hide the return lock-lines in 2 of the ribs too...
Next up is the clay and PVC. I have to make the PVC structure and the clay rocks to make moulds from first, gonna do that in the next couple of days...I'll call ya. 

















yippee!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd be interested in trying as I was planning on doing it this summer. I've got some curshed coral from bioload to throw in.


----------

